# IVF cycle stopped at pick up, turned to using what eggs to try 'o natural'



## legleg (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I was on here a year ago after 2 failed IVF's in uk and CZech.  Started Adoption programme, but felt needed one more go to get the feeling completely out of my system.

Just arrived back from Clinic in Prague, where the drugs given on this occasion just didn't kick anything off. Only 2 folicles looking like they're going to ripen.  They decided to still have HCG injection Friday, with timed 'barry white' moment!

Desperately looking for some solid advice from you guys. Should I have sex prior to that to kick start things? I've ordered some prenatal vitamins and omega 3 capsules to take for the next 20 days after that. 

What can I do to try and make the best thing out of a poor situation. 

Thank you


----------



## Little_dreamer (Jul 25, 2016)

I was in the same situation with my first attempted cycle where my ovaries did not do what I was hoping for! Maybe try the tricks people on here do for implantation. Acupuncture, reflexology or anything to chill you out, hot water bottle until ovulation, drink pineapple after ovulation - these are a few that have stuck out for me. Not sure there's much you can do to make sure you get an embryo but if you do, the above should help with implantation.

Best of luck, I hope it works out and most importantly enjoy it xx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Leg leg sorry to hear your cycle hasn't gone according to plan  I think it would be a good idea to have sex a few times including before so there is plenty of sperm about to increase your chances, I have read some very positive stuff about preseed too so you could always look up that online & maybe give it a go, wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## legleg (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you for advice. Have been taking DHEA and Royal jelly for 3 months prior so here's hoping those eggs are better quality than previous attempts. My husbands count is a little low, and as he puts it a bit Homer Simpson like,  would having plenty of sex would be good come hcg day? 
Couldnt understand why clinic used different drugs seen as last ones worked well. But they've apologised and offered discount if this doesn't work and we want to try again.  Am 37 so times ticking.

Fingers crossed!


----------

